

K2 Raises $100M to Make It Easy to Build Business Apps - zamalek
http://www.forbes.com/sites/benkepes/2015/02/18/k2-raises-100m-to-make-it-easy-to-build-business-apps/

======
zamalek
Disclaimer: I work there. Not going to answer any 'business' questions as yet
apart from: yes, this is a strong position and I'm ridiculously confident in
my employer.

